# Rear shock absorber length



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi from Italy, 
Im installing a Bagyard setup on my Scirocco (mk5, mk6 based). The kit included a pair of Bilstein Sprint B8 rear shocks (code 24-178006 aka BE3-H800). From what I can see it's the lowest one they make for my model. The drop is really good but when compare to the original shock it's just the same length (see photo). Is this normal? Is this the lowest that bagyard can manage? Thanks! 

Original on the left, Bilstein (sprayed black) on the right:


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

No one has comparison shots of different rear shocks? Would be helpful  Thanks


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

Should be fine, just cut your bumpstops


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

My FK shocks were super short. Bilsteins were just a bit shorter than stock. Racelands are super super short. It will be the upper limiting factor if you completely remove your bumpstops


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

mk4 bilstein touring, mk4 fk, and the shortest one mk5 fk, so i think if you get fk for your car they will be shorter than bilstein for sure. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...ickr.com/5025/5621179290_af4a07c160.jpg[/img] IMG_8152 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 

mk5 h&r 
and mk5 bilstein sport 
looks like everything is shorter than even bilstein sport,the shortest of bilstein line. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...ickr.com/6068/6087112279_33fc78d6f7.jpg[/img] IMG_2143 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

mk4 and mk5 have different suspensions, the stock mk4 rear are longer than the stock mk5 rear. Funny thing is that here in Europe the shortest bilstein rear are called sprint and the sport are a little longer than the sprint. In your picture the sports seems quite shorten that the stock one (do you have a comparison pic?). Are those short H&R, the ones that comes with the short coilover version?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Bilstein Left, Airlift right for MK6. Like I said before, they both have the same drop on my car. I just gained about 3 inches of lift with the Bilstein's, thus making my ride height WAY more comfortable. 

 

Air Lift Shocks: 
- 16.5 inches long 
- 12.5 inches from top of mount to top of pressure tube


----------

